# Adult High top slippers



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are some cute High Tops for grown ups!!

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-crochet-project-High-Top-Sneaker-Slippers.aspx

I think I need some of these!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute..... Wish I liked to crichet......


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cute, cute, cute..... Wish I liked to crichet......


Looks like you might have to recruit a hooker! LOL  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

They are just too cute!


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm seeing my 16 year old granddaughter wearing these! Thanks for the link.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you! I have a friend who would love these.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

djskatie80 said:


> I'm seeing my 16 year old granddaughter wearing these! Thanks for the link.


What color are you going to use? I'm thinking Pink!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> Thank you! I have a friend who would love these.


You're welcome!!


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link! Since I've pretty much finished up for this Christmas, I'm thinking his & hers slippers for the younger married couples next year! Simply way too cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

absolutely luv em will put on my todo list thnk u


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Here are some cute High Tops for grown ups!!
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-crochet-project-High-Top-Sneaker-Slippers.aspx
> 
> I think I need some of these!!


I would give them a try BUT just asked GS what his size was and he said shoe is 15. Pattern link only fits men's 7 or 8. They would have to come up with some new calculations to fit his feet. Ha! Ha!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

How cute is that. I have got to make some of my sons. I think they will get a kick out of wearing those. ----- so will their dad. Thanks so much for sharing your information.   :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> How cute is that. I have got to make some of my sons. I think they will get a kick out of wearing those. ----- so will their dad. Thanks so much for sharing your information.   :thumbup:


I have TONS of patterns!! Ask an ye shall receive...if I have.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Just down loaded the tennis shoes. I am going to have a great time. Thanks


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Just down loaded the tennis shoes. I am going to have a great time. Thanks


I hope you and every one else posts pics when you are done! I am anxious to see them all!


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I will have to make this for my son for Xmas. What a lovely gift. Thanks for sharing


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bummer!! I don't crochet.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Bummer!! I don't crochet.


Looks like you need to hire a hooker?? ROFLMAO


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Every time I look at the picture of those shoes I laugh. What a great gift for Christmas morning.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Every time I look at the picture of those shoes I laugh. What a great gift for Christmas morning.


So. are you going to make someone's morning happy?


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

You better believe it. I am a faster knitter and I need to make three. However, I may settle for two pair and make my husband a pair later. I am also working on two sweaters. My granddaughter has certain designs in mind and i am working on the pattern. I love her, but BOY!!! Isn't this forum great.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> You better believe it. I am a faster knitter and I need to make three. However, I may settle for two pair and make my husband a pair later. I am also working on two sweaters. My granddaughter has certain designs in mind and i am working on the pattern. I love her, but BOY!!! Isn't this forum great.


Be sure to post the pics!!


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I have got to learn how to do that. I am in Chattanooga, Tennessee. Where are you? This is neat being on line at the same time. I should say where in Calif. are you located. North, south, coast?????


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> I have got to learn how to do that. I am in Chattanooga, Tennessee. Where are you? This is neat being on line at the same time. I should say where in Calif. are you located. North, south, coast?????


Near Sacramento. How to do what? Post a pic? Its easy I can teach you if they are on your comp already.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

No they aren't on my computer. However I am going to my son's home for several days and he can put some pics. that I have made.. I need to learn the whole process. Never had a reason to learn that skill before. Who would ever think needle work would become so involved. I enjoy having friends with the same interest. It must be 6:06 there because it is 9:06 here in Chatt. town. My hubby is wanting dessert before bed. No wonder we need large socks on our legs... hahahaha  Have a great evening.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You too! Catch ya next time


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

She wears the black Hi-top sneakers now, so I'm thinking black and red as red is her favorite color (for now!)


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Boy, I wish I could crochet......but, I just can't seem to get it to follow a pattern. 
These are so cute!!!! I would hire a hooker to do them, these are all my kids wear. But, aside from the street where does one hire a hooker??


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> Boy, I wish I could crochet......but, I just can't seem to get it to follow a pattern.
> These are so cute!!!! I would hire a hooker to do them, these are all my kids wear. But, aside from the street where does one hire a hooker??


Dang if I know! On them there streets I guess :O.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

djskatie80 said:


> She wears the black Hi-top sneakers now, so I'm thinking black and red as red is her favorite color (for now!)


I would make them for my best friend, but she gets all my scrves, hats and sock monkeys as it is! I think black, red and black is a good mix. I still want some in pink and white, with ribbon laces.... :thumbup:


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> djskatie80 said:
> 
> 
> > She wears the black Hi-top sneakers now, so I'm thinking black and red as red is her favorite color (for now!)
> ...


 So do you want a new best friend??? I don't need scarves and hats and sock monkeys.....but, I would love a pair of these.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > djskatie80 said:
> ...


LOL
SO, YOU A FUNNY CALI GIRL! Tell you what, Ill make you some, you make me some  :XD:


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> ritchsgirl said:
> 
> 
> > hennalady said:
> ...


I would but, I can't do the crochet! Guess we are both out of luck. 
I have knit for years, but, although I can do the stitches (rather slowly to remember how many wraps and pull throughs on the crochet) my biggest hang up is that I can seem to tell what is a stitch and what isn't......maybe someday!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > ritchsgirl said:
> ...


I dont have any trouble crocheting, I have a new kitten. Need I say more?????


----------



## krazeblooeyes (Jun 12, 2011)

This is great! I don't have time to make them for this year (I have about 20 pr I need to make!) but what a great project to work on for next Christmas. This can be my take-along project! (like all of us, I always have something in my bag whenever I am away from home!)


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

On my way to buy yarn..... I guess it is a good thing it isn't New Years... I promised myself I would finish the yarn I have before buying more..... Welll, that sure didn't last long. I just hope I can discipline myself to finish the 2 sweaters before I begin the high-tops.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Have fun kids!!


----------



## marilee53 (Oct 28, 2011)

These are just adorable...my niece would love them!

Any patterns for American girl doll hats? Love the new catalog with an adorable brimmed hat and a lacier more fitted skull type hat with a ribbon bow attached.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Sometime the book Knitting Today has dress patterns for dolls the size of American Girl


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you seen Knitted Socks Sensations by Louise Butt and Kirstie McLead. Page 86 has the cutest ballet sock shoes. Great for any age and they are precious.    isbn #  9 7807 15 328057 Hope this helps.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Check my bookmarks (Just click the rocking kitty) and I have several posted you might like...  quote=Southern Knitter]Sometime the book Knitting Today has dress patterns for dolls the size of American Girl[/quote]


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the precious outfit on the American Girl Doll. I have been clickin' away on the sweet little rockin' kitty, but I am unable to get to your postings. Got any ideas?


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the precious outfit on the American Girl Doll. I have been clickin' away on the sweet little rockin' kitty, but I am unable to get to your postings. Got any ideas?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Click hennalady above it, Sorry..  http://www.knittingparadise.com/my_bookmarks.jsp



Southern Knitter said:


> I love the precious outfit on the American Girl Doll. I have been clickin' away on the sweet little rockin' kitty, but I am unable to get to your postings. Got any ideas?


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Click hennalady above it, Sorry..
> 
> 
> Southern Knitter said:
> ...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Go check out the new post...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48181-1.html
Shhh. Its a surprise


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Click the name.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

I clicked and thanks for all the information. I check it often. Just completed a sweater for my 7 yr old granddaughter. She told me everything she wanted it to have and said "I know you can do it because you are such a smart nana." Now I have worked my self to death finishing the sweater. I think children know how to get the most out of their grandparents. We are suckers for compliments. :thumbup:


----------



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Really wish I could crochet. Is there any way of converting the pattern to knitting (she says rather hopefully)?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ellis1967 said:
 

> Really wish I could crochet. Is there any way of converting the pattern to knitting (she says rather hopefully)?


I do not have that ability but let me check around, may have some. I know I linked to some baby ones in knit in this post at 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48181-1.html but I cant recalll if there were adult size there or not. 
Sweet Sue may be able to help too ;0


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Close, but not:
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/socksslippers5.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/socksbbslipper3size.htm
http://chrissydean.hubpages.com/hub/How-to-Make-Knitted-Slippers
http://www.lqtrip.com/news/today/nv2glIsUyc.html


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grown-up-chucks-hi-top-sneaker-booties


----------



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

Aha many many thanks.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Our pleasure!!


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

The ravelry site and YouTube...... What would we every do without them? I love the way we rely on each other and communicate where to find things. Sometimes I wish we all lived in the same town.


----------



## Ellis1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

i have had so much help this last couple of days. xxx to every 
one.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

That usually happens around here!


----------

